# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Remembrance >  RIP Ron Paul Pets We Have Lost...

## DamianTV

I am dedicating this entire thread to every pet that we have lost, so feel free to post about your own pets if they are no longer with us.

Our pets are more important to each and every one of us much more than we are aware of.  Our pets love us unconditionally, despite sometimes being needy and annoying.  They may never fully understand the things we do or why we feel the way we do, but they are there for us.  They are there for us when we lose elections, lose freedom, and when we lose others that are close to us.  They are as important to each of us because they ARE a true part of our social support structure, even as we here are an online social support structure based on a common political idea.  Our pets are there for us through thick and thin, rain or shine, and when their time comes, just as it will for all of us, and just as it has come for some of our fellow forum members already, they all need to be remembered, people and pets.

-----

I had to put one of my cats, Nero, to sleep today.  He was 15 years old and it was his time.  He was suffering close to his end, and I dont think he wanted to suffer any more.  He expected more from me, and although I did the best I could to help him, there was nothing more else that could be done that could relieve his suffering and pain that would have kept him alive.  If I had not had him put to sleep, he only had a matter of days.  I'll never forget him.

RIP Nero, my old black cat.

----------


## phill4paul

You did the right thing. It hurts. Lord, don't I know. I'm sorry, friend.

----------


## DamianTV

> You did the right thing. It hurts. Lord, don't I know. I'm sorry, friend.


Thank you.  It means a lot.

----------


## euphemia

I'm so sorry.

----------


## PursuePeace

Hi Damian,  I'm really sorry about your grief over Nero. You did the right thing. You set him free. It's the most loving (and difficult) thing we have to do. I know how hard it is, I've been through it 3 times now. The pain does fade, though, and becomes less sharp. But the love you have in your heart only grows stronger. They never stop being part of your family, just because they're no longer on this physical plane. 


RIP Nero. 






> I am dedicating this entire thread to every pet that we have lost, so feel free to post about your own pets if they are no longer with us.
> 
> Our pets are more important to each and every one of us much more than we are aware of. Our pets love us unconditionally, despite sometimes being needy and annoying. They may never fully understand the things we do or why we feel the way we do, but they are there for us. They are there for us when we lose elections, lose freedom, and when we lose others that are close to us. They are as important to each of us because they ARE a true part of our social support structure, even as we here are an online social support structure based on a common political idea. Our pets are there for us through thick and thin, rain or shine, and when their time comes, just as it will for all of us, and just as it has come for some of our fellow forum members already, they all need to be remembered, people and pets.


So very true. Well said.
My 3 may no longer be here, but they live on in my heart. Not a day goes by that they don't pop up in my thoughts in some manner.

----------


## Original_Intent

We lost our beagle, Nutmeg, the day before Thanksgiving 2017. Sorry for your loss.

----------


## sparebulb

I'm sorry about Nero.

Fifteen years isn't a bad life for a feline at all.  You've done all you could and should be proud of the home that you provided for him.

I, too, have a black kat.  He's not real nice, but he's my buddy.  I will miss him terribly when he's gone.

----------


## donnay

Sorry for your loss.

----------


## DamianTV

Thank you guys.

What makes this even harder is that my father died a bit over 20 years ago, almost to the day.  Cat died on Feb 1st, 2018, my father died Feb 2nd, 1995, which ended up putting me on this path as it taught me how the military treats those that have a bit of a disobedience streak, like me.

I know I will get thru this and move on, but thank you all for your support.  Having done this more than once does help to prepare for the next one.  I knew it was getting close to his time so I had been preparing for a while, and just tried to make his final days as happy as they could be.  That lets me remember him as he lived, for that was his good life, and not how he died.

---

Let us all remember all of our non human friends who have also been with us in our lives.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

RIP Nero and Nutmeg.

Also, good idea for a thread.

----------


## Valli6

Sorry for your loss. So hard to lose them. Post a picture of him if you have one handy.

----------

